# Chewing on the bit



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 15, 2010)

I tried to search the Forum about this topic, as I know it has been discussed, but I didn't have any luck.

Dusty has suddenly begun to chew on the bit. It is a copper french link. He was very calm about the bit for several months, so this is new behavior. What are some causes?


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it the same bit, or did you change it? Is it soft slurpy chewing or gnawing on it? They mean different things. How old is he? Has he popped a wolf tooth?

Jeff Morse said the other night that horses manifest their anxiety in their mouths, so just because he is chewing, it may not mean an issue in the mouth. There also might be an issue somewhere else, like the back or leg, etc. Keep your mind open to other potentials.

Myrna


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 15, 2010)

It is the same bit. He has had wolf teeth removed. He was checked in November. Also had a chirpractic check then and he was fine. Farrier says his feet are fine, no odd hoof changes indicating leg trouble.

It isn't a gnawing, but rather the slurping/playing.

He will be 3 this spring and is just starting in driving. Very sensible and seems to enjoy driving. He is so furry right now, I am wondering if I have the bridle adjusted properly? Also, he is more used to carrying a bit now, I am wondering if he is just playing with it.

I thought I would try the myler comfort snaffle next time and see if it changes things.

I'm trying to do different things when I notice him worrying the bit, such as stops & starts, direction changes. I am mainly working on building up his muscles and working on general cart manners. He has a very light, sensitive mouth so I want to be careful with that.

Next time I bridle him I will try to take a picture, so you can see if I have it adjusted properly.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 15, 2010)

A calm slurping could be more of an acceptance of his role as subordinate. Does he seem worried when he does it? Is he messing with his tongue, too? Maybe boredom?


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 16, 2010)

I had a horse whose back was out of line and would "crunch" on the bit in a rhythym. I would say this guy is not hurting, could be worrying but sounds more like playing. Try taking him down a road he's never been before. If that distracts him then you know it is more likely boredom/playing and you need to look at varying his routine more, not ALL ring work and possibly changing bits.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 16, 2010)

I tried the myler comfort snaffle on Dusty this afternoon and also used a different headstall. I let him wander around with it and tried to observe what he was doing with the bit. His ears were up and he had his usual friendly, curious attitude. He didn't seem to be chewing on the bit, but rather mouthing it all around. No different than the french link.

I drove him for about 15 mintues, then let him wear it a little longer. He ate some hay with the bit in and sometimes was quiet with it and sometimes was busy with it. when I removed the bit, it was all slobbery. So, I am thinking he is just young and doesn't have a problem but is just "being a kid".

Right?


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 17, 2010)

When I read your first post I assumed this was a horse that had been driving for a while and was only now just starting to chew on the bit. I just read your post that he has just been started in driving and will only be 3 this spring. YES he is just "being a kid". Give him some time. Don't switch bits around which will continue the behaviour as he will need to "readjust" with each bit. He is just getting comfortable with the bit and that can take some time. Be sure to fit the bit correctly and unless he is becoming worse don't mess with it, just give him time.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 17, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I drove him for about 15 mintues, then let him wear it a little longer. *He ate some hay with the bit in* and sometimes was quiet with it and sometimes was busy with it. when I removed the bit, it was all slobbery. So, I am thinking he is just young and doesn't have a problem but is just "being a kid".


Try to avoid horses eating especially hay with the bit in the mouth. It can get wrapped around the bit and cause them to choke on it.

Actually, we don't allow our horses to eat anything while the bit is in the mouth. When the bit is in, it is work time not dinner time. It is a dangerous practice to allow a driving horse to eat or graze. The reins can get caught under the shafts in the process, eliminating your control of the horse. Also, if the horse is allowed to graze, they can get more and more pushy about it, throwing their head down to snatch a bite.

I realize that Marsha was probably discussing having her horse in a stall wearing the bit, but I write this for anyone else reading and thinking that it is acceptable to do while driving. It is a huge no-no.






Marsha, I agree, give him time and a job. The more he has to think about something else, the less he will fuss with the bit.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 17, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Try to avoid horses eating especially hay with the bit in the mouth. It can get wrapped around the bit and cause them to choke on it.
> ...I realize that Marsha was probably discussing having her horse in a stall wearing the bit, but I write this for anyone else reading and thinking that it is acceptable to do while driving. It is a huge no-no.


Yes, it's pretty common practice to let the horse eat in its stall with a bit on while getting used to it. I plan to do this with my own colt and have never had a problem with a riding horse eating with its bit in. The grass does tend to get wrapped around the bit and of course makes it nasty, but while it's wrapped around the bit it's nowhere near the horse's airway and cannot cause choke. I think it's a worthwhile trade to get the horse used to functioning with the bit in! They can be so silly otherwise.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, maybe "choke" is the wrong word. How about "gagging reflex". There can be so much wrapped around the bit that the horse starts gaping their mouth to rid themselves of all the balled up hay, but they can't because it is wrapped around the mouthpiece. I don't see how that helps them learn to hold the bit. However, generally, I have the young horse learn to wear the bit in the stall after eating a little (so they are more "satisfied"), and then I will "hang around" the stall/barn while he is in there wearing it (maybe clean other stalls, brush down cobwebs, etc.) I don't hover over the stall though, as I want the horse to figure out how to hold the bit on his own without me staring at him. I try to use an o-ring bit if I can, that doesn't have parts hanging down, like a half-cheek driving bit that he can get caught on the bars of the stall, etc.

I don't know of anyone around here that advocates allowing horses to eat while the bit is in. Actually, all the references that I found suggest that the bit be put in, and then the horse be worked on the longe line attached to the halter and not stay in the stall at all with the bit. In my barn, if the horse won't hold the bit within a half an hour or so in the stall for at least a couple of nights, I will go ahead and work them on the longe line even though they are still mouthing the bit. It seems to distract them enough that they learn that holding the bit is more comfortable on the jaw, instead of the feeling like chewing gum too much.

Myrna


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 17, 2010)

I took him out again today and he was very comfortable with his bit. I do think he likes the myler comfort snaffle better than the french link. (My other horse much prefers the french link. This is great, as I can leave the myler on Dusty's bridle!)

I think it helped him to wear the bit yesterday while wandering around.

I won't change the bit again now; I never thought it might be a bad thing to try different bits.

Thanks for everyone's responses!


----------



## Mominis (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds to me like your guy is sucking the bit up in his mouth. That's a good sign of prelimiary bit acceptance. If he's gnawing at it or making the grinding sounds with it, then he's probably uncomfortable, but the way I understood what you said about how he is doing it makes me think he is just sucking it up.

As far as eating in a snaffle bit, I'm fine with a horse eating grain or a treat with the snaffle in. However, I wouldn't let one eat hay or long grass while wearing a bit. Though I can see the point anatomically that the horse wouldn't gag on hay or longer grass, I still wouldn't do it. I also would never let a horse eat anything with a shanked bit in his mouth and curbchain attached. There is too much chance for the horse to bang his bit on the ground or whatever he's eating off of and get a nasty yank on the bit. Nor can I imagine allowing a horse to graze while hooked. That's just scary.


----------

